# mike mentzar workout



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I watched the Mike Mentzer seminar video yesterday .basicly he explains that less workouts in the gym is better ,training once every 7 days .

workout A. 1 set of close grip pulldowns to failure reps 8to12

1 set of deadlifts to failure reps 6to10

workout B. 1 set of squats to failure reps 6to10

1 set of parrelel dips to failure 8to12 reps

And thats it for real ,has any1 here tried this or even heard of this way of training.this guy was a big name in the bodybuilding world as use might already know he swears by this method and goes on about the great gains people got from using this programme...what u guys reckon


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cant imagine getting gains from them two work outs but im no expert


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

if you can generate intensity than it should work fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Look at my avi and the text above it!!!

You ****ing know it!!!!

MENTZER RULESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

(it saddens me you spelt his name wrong)


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

1 set just doesnt seem enough to be honest.im sure it can be if your training with enough intensity.but still dont think my brain could still accept that lol.i much prefer the dorian yates style training.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

for the record mike didnt allways train like this.he built most of his physique off volume routines.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

oops sorry jpaycheck ,did u try train like this ? he has an amazing frame


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

deemann said:


> oops sorry jpaycheck ,did u try train like this ? he has an amazing frame


I've been obsessed with Mentzer since I began lifting weights. I have trained in pretty much every routine Mike has advocated over his books/dvd's, aswell as using his principles to create my own routine. I have followed his diet advice and his philosophy.

I am a massive fan.

This style of training can only suit some, for alot its impractible. I have to be honest and say the majority try it and say they don't like it and don't achieve anything.

The reason most fail is the inability to generate the required amount of intensity to stimulate adequate muscle growth - you can tell I'm a Mentzer fan just from that!

The fact is, if you stick with it, you become better at generating the intensity, it requires real dedication and motivation.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Big fan of Mentzer too. I remember trying his Super High Intensity stuff, bl00dy hell must have been 20 years ago now. Rest pause and finish off with a negative. Got some results but you can't train like this for weeks on end or train your whole body this way. Found it best to specialise on one body part at a time this way then do my usual 4/5 sets for other body parts. Intensity is key, volume is pants.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for posting guys ,iv ordered 1 of his books there today (heavy duty)so hope its a good read


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I Have used, and still do follow a similar protocol.It has given me results that I was unable to acheive, when I mistakenly followed the "routines" of the champs in the comics,as a much younger man.Whilst my genes prohibit me from looking like a bodybuilder, it has managed to maximise, muscle, given me more stamina,fat management, and cardiovascular fitness than I had when I was training / running, 5/6 days a week when I was boxing.When I had my gym at home(nautilus) Quite a few friends and aquantances, were intrigued and im sure quite skeptical, as to how 15 minute workouts could be productive and so debilitating.After being pushed through a workout no one, complained that they wanted or needed more work.Most were too busy trying to stand on legs that didnt want to function.The key is supervision.You need a partner who is tuned and and can push you when your ready to quit,begin to cheat, tell you to slow the reps down, and count your reps, or better still elapsed time.Some (very few) can push themselves, but most will need help, if your going to maximise results.Its NOT the routine that garners the results,but the application of the principles that make it productive.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I've been obsessed with Mentzer since I began lifting weights. I have trained in pretty much every routine Mike has advocated over his books/dvd's, aswell as using his principles to create my own routine. I have followed his diet advice and his philosophy.
> 
> I am a massive fan.
> 
> ...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Forget that book , get yourself a copy of 'Brawn' from Amazon. Still advocates lower volume training but not as little Mentzer. It was claimed by many people at the time that Mentzer didn't train as little as he claimed ???


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

HIT workouts are very effective only if you can push yourself to the edge in your workout, intensity is the key not volume sometimes one set is enough for a larger muscle like the chest if its intense enough, training this way isnt for everyone though you have to be mentally prepared for it and focused the workouts are brutal if done correctly. Ive tried volume training and HIT and i know HIT works alot better for me whether training naturally or not.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I love Mike's physique. But, HIT is flawed.

Multiple sets, volume and frequency are better for hypertrophy and strength. Fact.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

This was his best workout.

Taken from George Snyder and Rick Wayne book titled Posedown


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I love Mike's physique. But, HIT is flawed.
> 
> Multiple sets, volume and frequency are better for hypertrophy and strength. Fact.


I would love for you to be able to explain to me how HIT is flawed.

I would also love to know how it is a fact that multiple sets, volume and frequency are better for hypertrophy and strength.

Please tell me why this is a fact, and where this has been proved.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Gunz get back in here, this is a discussion I really want to have.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Me too. Multiple sets + volume = hypertrophy and strength!!! I'll take some convincing on this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Me too. Multiple sets + volume = hypertrophy and strength!!! I'll take some convincing on this.


I think he may have realised that his post makes no sense and doesn't want to come back in here.

TBH, i'll let him off if he says he just got carried away and wasn't thinking. Otherwise he will need hounding.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fair enough, I'm not the hounding type. Although it is akin to saying wrist curls make your thighs grow.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Most of it was ripped from Arthur Jones to be fair.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I love Mike's physique. But, HIT is flawed.
> 
> Multiple sets, volume and frequency are better for hypertrophy and strength. Fact.


 Can you back any of what you just said up, give us some reasons to why HIT is flawed and volume is the best way


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Most of it was ripped from Arthur Jones to be fair.


 Jones came up with HIT training and the basic principles of it, mike just made them even better


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Read Mikes Book "High intensity training" and I do feel that his extremely intense very short workouts with training sessions few and far between are not ideal for me as I love going to the gym and training often but i do agree with the underlying principles of his HIT methods.

If you hit very high levels of intensity you don't need to do as many sets and the more time you spend doing set after set after set with high volume less intense sets the more it just eats into your recovery and rebuilding of the muscle tissue.

I don't care who you are you can not hit the same intensity per set if you did say 5 working sets than if you did 2 set as you would have used your bodies reserves and would be fatigued by the time you got to the 3rd, 4th and 5th set if you were really hitting the first two sets with maximum intensity. Intensity in king !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Jones came up with HIT training and the basic principles of it, mike just made them even better


Correct.

If anyone is interested, Arthur Jones invented the Nautilus exercise machine and created a training method to rival away from Arnie's high volume methods. This was largely to sell his exercise equipment rather than for the actual training methods. Mentzer is the one who really publicised HIT and developed it, trying to bring the science into exercise, through books and seminars. Jones was a very intelligent man and was a "generalist", which is basically a philosophy of life.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JP - i dare you to open a HIT/mike mentzer thread and not comment once................. dare u


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

deemann said:


> workout A. 1 set of close grip pulldowns to failure reps 8to12
> 
> 1 set of deadlifts to failure reps 6to10
> 
> ...


Not being funny, but even with good diet, id put money on that workout not changing my image.

workout A, minimum or 14 reps for both exersizes. i mean really, 8 pulldowns? that really aint gonna stimulate my muscles to grow surely :confused1:

Just like 8 dips! i mean i do manual work and putting some bits of heavy machinery on tractors takes more effort that that.

Not convinced


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> JP - i dare you to open a HIT/mike mentzer thread and not comment once................. dare u


ARghhhh! That would absolutly kill me!!!!!

I t just angers me when people jump straight out and say stuff like "HIT doesn't work, it makes no sense!", grrr


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

HJL said:


> Not being funny, but even with good diet, id put money on that workout not changing my image.
> 
> workout A, minimum or 14 reps for both exersizes. i mean really, 8 pulldowns? that really aint gonna stimulate my muscles to grow surely :confused1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ARghhhh! That would absolutly kill me!!!!!
> 
> I t just angers me when people jump straight out and say stuff like "HIT doesn't work, it makes no sense!", grrr


It doesnt work i tried it yesterday and im not massive today. therefore - dont work sorry


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

HJL said:


> Not being funny, but even with good diet, id put money on that workout not changing my image.
> 
> workout A, minimum or 14 reps for both exersizes. i mean really, 8 pulldowns? that really aint gonna stimulate my muscles to grow surely :confused1:
> 
> ...


 you should get mentzers last book high intensity training the mike mentzer way and have a read of it, i have tried both volume training and HIT, when i first started learning about HIT i was thinking the same thing how can this small amount of exercise work.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HJL said:


> Not being funny, but even with good diet, id put money on that workout not changing my image.
> 
> workout A, minimum or 14 reps for both exersizes. i mean really, 8 pulldowns? that really aint gonna stimulate my muscles to grow surely :confused1:
> 
> ...


What it comes down to is intensity.

For example, if your going to demolish a wall with a sledgehammer. You have the choice of 2 ways.

1) you hit the wall with a low/moderate intensity, you have to hit it many many times to demolish it.

2) you hit the wall once or twice with low intensity to test the waters, then you hit it with the absolute maximum intensity you can muster up.

Both will demolish the wall, but one way gets it done faster and allows more time for growth and repair.

Also bare in mind that warm ups are not included in that workout.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Loving the amount of HIT Jedi's in here :lol:

Ok, so here's the information to back up what I boldly said.

http://www.nsca-lift.org/HotTopic/download/Single%20vs%20Multiple%20Sets.pdf

Strength-



> Single Versus Multiple Sets of Resistance Exercise: A Meta-Regression.
> 
> Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research. 23(6):1890-1901, September 2009.
> 
> ...


Hypertrophy-



> Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research:
> 
> April 2010 - Volume 24 - Issue 4 - pp 1150-1159
> 
> ...


Don't worry guys, i was once a HIT Jedi.

Edit: I have the pdf's if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HJL said:


> Not being funny, but even with good diet, id put money on that workout not changing my image.
> 
> workout A, minimum or 14 reps for both exersizes. i mean really, 8 pulldowns? that really aint gonna stimulate my muscles to grow surely :confused1:
> 
> ...


I did a Mentzer chest workout consisting of bench press 5 reps to failure, 3 forced reps and two negatives, straight into pec dec 5 reps to failure and 2 negatives. Two minutes or so workout, but if you put total intensity into every rep you'll be retching your guts up and unable to train chest again for at least a week. Total intensity into every rep, that's the key here.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

theres more than one way to skin a cat. I like HIT style workouts, dorian is my idol, i just havent got a training partner with me all the time and the one i have got hasnt got the experience nor the intensity nor the drive to train like that with me - its no good if your having to ask for help to go past failure, they should be on it anyway and pushing you and helping the positive so you can all out fail on the negative etc. Maybe one day things will change..............but i also like other styles of training particularly wendler 5/3/1 at the mo and i used to do 5x5 which is also effective. I think it doesnt matter what you do in the gym- just as long as you do it with intensity and consistency. I think its more important what you do outside of the gym - eat/sleep/peds that make all the difference


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Loving the amount of HIT Jedi's in here :lol:
> 
> Ok, so here's the information to back up what I boldly said.
> 
> ...


 ive seen studies like this that state HIT is more effective for hypertrophy, theses sets that were performed in this study were they all of the same intensity, ive gotta say if you perform a set with only 40% intensity and only do it once then i think your gonna have to do more than 1 set theres no argument agaisnt that, but if you go to failure and use 100% intensity and stimulate growth whats the point in doing a 2nd,3rd and 4th set.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

HIT does work - its just that some cant handle the intensity. But just as some people favour the bench for building their chest, where some swear by dumbbells... its down to the person.

I actually mix the two... and I do low reps with heavy weight with high intensity. It kills me.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

mentz lost it abit and took it to the extreme when he was using drugs heavily leading up to his demise.

The best HIT i have found is yates' take on it, one working set per exercise/bodypart isnt enough for 99% of trainers as they cannot generate the intensity, HIT is in the mind most of the time, and you need to truly push yourself to the next level to train in a way to make it effective metz style, even then the results could be arguably better with 1 more exercise...

Horses for course imo, works for some, doesnt for others.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Loving the amount of HIT Jedi's in here :lol:
> 
> Ok, so here's the information to back up what I boldly said.
> 
> ...


I will need a copy of the pdf's if you will please.

Ok, the link you have provided, not to be harsh, could not be worse for any kind of evidence. It is a collection of studies, analysied as a whole.

*"Having dispelled the myth that single-set programs will elicit maximal gains, the*

*
question of who might benefit from performing just one set arises. To answer such a question, one*

*
must ask how much strength gain is needed and how much time an individual has to exercise. If*

*
only small amounts of strength gain are desired, single-set programs can be sufficient for lesser*

*
training populations because even low amounts of stress are sufficient to stimulate some*

*
improvements. However, if large gains are desired or needed, much more work must be performed."*

*
*

I'de like to draw your attention to the above quote, taken straight from the link you have provided. Now this startes by saying it "has dispelled the myth that single-set programs will elicit maximal gains", well no it hasn't. All it has done prior to that quote is discuss 'evidence' that doesn't exist and try and explain whats wrong with other studies.

*"If only small amounts of strength are desired, single-set programs can be sufficient for lesser training populations because even low amounts of stress are sufficient to stimulate some improvements".*

Now the major problem with your argument is that the literature to support your point isn't valid, it isn't related to what your saying. I completly and whole-heartidly agree that 5 sets will create greater stress than 1. What your 'study' doesn't even attempt to discuss is the variation in intensity i.e weight.

How can this study be used to support your argument when it doesn't even take into account the change in intensity.

I won't provide a specif quote as you've read it, bit that link discussed progression, without realising that progression comes in many forms, adding more sets is not the only way to progress, increasing intensity via increasing the workload is the best way to increase intensity.

*"Such "progression"*

*
should occur gradually with no more than one set added each week but must occur for additional*

*
strength gains to be achieved."*

Theres a quote for you, ok, i'm adding 1 set per week, now i'm into week 52 and my chest workout is taking 2 weeks because I have to do 65 sets, how is that intelligent progressions?

*"Training experience and vast amounts*

*
of research have demonstrated that low volume (single-set) programs become less and less effective*

*
as people become more highly trained. Such programs do not present sufficient stimulus to cause a*

*
highly developed neuromuscular system to improve itself. An individual must progress to a greater*

*
stimulus in order to elicit continued adaptations."*

*
*

So this seems to think that we need to add more stimuli, well I couldn't agree more, lets add some more weight each week as advocated, oh no wait, you just want me to add more sets instead of weight? hmm

Basically to sum up, your quotes want to increase intensity via sets instead of weight, why? I have absolutly no idea, because the information sure as hell wasn't in there.

They do however make some valid points about inducing stress and stimulus, we agree on that, but they seem to want me to add a set each week? HA good luck with that.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

has anyone watched the mentzer vids where he trains marcus reinhardt i personally think this is the best HIT routine and if you can train with the intensity that is shown in these vids then i think HIT is the best way to go, if you cant train like that then your gonna be wasting your time


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

HIT MUST work - Look at Paycheck in his Avvy he almost looks like Mentzer!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> HIT MUST work - Look at Paycheck in his Avvy he almost looks like Mentzer!!


Well obviously! I'll let you in on a secret, keep it to yourself though. I am actually Mentzer, I didn't die, me and Ray are laying low for a while. We have perfected HIT and will be blowing all the guys of the stage with huge ripped bodies at the next Mr.O


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Markus Reinhardt is actually one of my favourite bodybuilders. He is a good example of how to do HIT properly, Slow 4 second negatives, rest pause techniques etc.

Great physique, shame he claims to be natty......


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I havent done this routine as such, but every now and then I like to pick a weight that is heavy for me (one which I generally do 4-5 reps with) and just go for as many as I can, even if I have to rest pause and aim for atleast 10... Trust me if you pick the right weight 1 set is enough

2 friends of mine managed 10 rep squats with 200kg and another managed 20 reps with 200kg


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Loving the amount of HIT Jedi's in here :lol:
> 
> Ok, so here's the information to back up what I boldly said.
> 
> ...


 you were once a HIT jedi lol and that piece of information you posted converted you back to volume training i have to say you wasnt a very loyal jedi and youve gone over to the darkside far to easily


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I started off using the Dorian Yates split a while back but decided to switch over to a volume routine recently. Big mistake, severely overtrained, strength went down and I was on 1g of test a week as well. Gone back to Yates split and strength and size shooting up again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> you were once a HIT jedi lol and that piece of information you posted converted you back to volume training i have to say you wasnt a very loyal jedi and youve gone over to the darkside far to easily


LOL I was gonna say, he claimed to be a HIT Jedi, if a document written by someone who I assume has no idea about HIT or even how to structure an experiment, and can't even collect and review other experiments, then you were never a Jedi. I mean come on. You was probably overexcited when using the word Jedi, but you have to admit its funny.

I also like how you offer these articles, but don't once give any personal information. You knw why you don't? Because it didn't work for you. You know why it didn't work for you? You don't understand the intensity needed.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

You got any pictures of your physique? Be great to see to show proof HIT done correctly works


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rekless said:


> You got any pictures of your physique? Be great to see to show proof HIT done correctly works


 i dont need to prove this training works to anyone mate it works for me very well thats the main thing, i haven't just tried HIT and nothing else and im only saying it works because thats the only thing i know. i have trained six days a week religiously i did this months on end with no results ive tried many different ways and found this works the best. now if you think im lying about this then thats your opinion i havnt got any weird attachment to this kind of training it just works if done correctly.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Its OK as a theory, but you need Mentzeresq or Casey Viatoresq genetics, plus custom nautilus kit.

I like Yates online seminar about his "blood and guts" approach but he's Dorian Yates and has his genetics.

If it works milk it dry, if it dont move on and create your system for your genetics.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Rekless said:


> You got any pictures of your physique? Be great to see to show proof HIT done correctly works


Paychecks (or anyones elses physique)in not an accurate validation of HIT or any other protocol.Far too many variables are concerned.If I took a genetic freak starved him for 2 months, with no training then put him on an HIT protocol would that satisfy you, especially if he gained 63lbs of muscle in a month?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> Its OK as a theory, but you need Mentzeresq or Casey Viatoresq genetics, plus custom nautilus kit.
> 
> I like Yates online seminar about his "blood and guts" approach but he's Dorian Yates and has his genetics.
> 
> If it works milk it dry, if it dont move on and create your system for your genetics.


Actually you have this back to front.If you dont posess superb genes you require a protocol that is effective.If you have killer genes you can do what you want.Its the remaining 99.99% who need effective routines.Although a Nautilus gym(as I owned) is an advantage, the principals transfer to any resistance training.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Its OK as a theory, but you need Mentzeresq or Casey Viatoresq genetics, plus custom nautilus kit.
> 
> I like Yates online seminar about his "blood and guts" approach but he's Dorian Yates and has his genetics.
> 
> If it works milk it dry, if it dont move on and create your system for your genetics.


 dunno mate i think HIT suits the people who are not the genetic freaks and who are the hardgainers. if a certain way of training to stimulate muscle works for one person why would it not work for the other, obviously one person may gain more muscle and recover faster due to their superior genetics, but were all human so the stimulus to make muscles grow is the same for all of us.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Big Gunz said:


> I love Mike's physique. But, HIT is flawed.
> 
> Multiple sets, volume and frequency are better for hypertrophy and strength. Fact.


I'm sorry, but that's the biggest load of bollocks I've ever heard


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Some great posts in here, feels good to be a part of a serious topic for once.

Big gunz, i'm still waiting on those pdf's.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rekless said:


> You got any pictures of your physique? Be great to see to show proof HIT done correctly works


Yeah, enjoying this thread immensely. Nearly rose to the bait and posted a pic but didn't have wide enough angle lens  - settled for a shoulder and tricep workout instead. Including warm-ups: 4 x military press followed by 2 x skulls supersetted with bench dips. Stuffed myself with food ever since. Not sure what 'HIT done correctly' is anyway, just know what works for me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Until recently I had a home gym.5 nautilus machines(pics if you want)My lodger and training partner at the time, would deliberately target aquantances, who we knew thought they were fit, strong etc.Typically and predictably they would mock the idea that a workout that lasted less than 10 minutes, could be demanding,and productive.We would cordially invite them for a visit to become "aquanted" with what a short intense workout is like.Those that applied themselves, and responded to instructions being barked at them(not all did) left amazed at how they felt.Many had trouble leaving the gym after, and a few puked up.A few returned many times, as they found the workouts addictive and couldnt "go back"to lesser intense routines.Workouts were structured around the hardest(and most productive) movements once a week.The "key" to muscular growth is adaptive response when which viewed with a rational, logical mind cannot really be countered by anyone with more than a few working brain cells.However, Arthur Jones found that in his 50 years in the iron game,humans dont always use logical rational thought, and feel far more comfortable with emotions and traditionalism.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Until recently I had a home gym.5 nautilus machines(pics if you want)My lodger and training partner at the time, would deliberately target aquantances, who we knew thought they were fit, strong etc.Typically and predictably they would mock the idea that a workout that lasted less than 10 minutes, could be demanding,and productive.We would cordially invite them for a visit to become "aquanted" with what a short intense workout is like.Those that applied themselves, and responded to instructions being barked at them(not all did) left amazed at how they felt.Many had trouble leaving the gym after, and a few puked up.A few returned many times, as they found the workouts addictive and couldnt "go back"to lesser intense routines.Workouts were structured around the hardest(and most productive) movements once a week.The "key" to muscular growth is adaptive response when which viewed with a rational, logical mind cannot really be countered by anyone with more than a few working brain cells.However, Arthur Jones found that in his 50 years in the iron game,humans dont always use logical rational thought, and feel far more comfortable with emotions and traditionalism.


 sounds like something jones was doing down in florida that lol, read a short story out of a book a while ago about arnie going to train with jones and viator, putting arnie through a workout and he spilt his guts outside on the grass. he was quoted saying " if i had to train like that everyday i would opt for a hernia and move back to austria to be a ski instructor" this was a story from ellington dardens book the new high intensity training


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> sounds like something jones was doing down in florida that lol, read a short story out of a book a while ago about arnie going to train with jones and viator, putting arnie through a workout and he spilt his guts outside on the grass. he was quoted saying " if i had to train like that everyday i would opt for a hernia and move back to austria to be a ski instructor" this was a story from ellington dardens book the new high intensity training


Yeah Arnie tried to fake the intensity.he wasnt used to it, having developed himself with 6 days a week marathon workouts.Not many could deal with Jones pushing them.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Until recently I had a home gym.5 nautilus machines(pics if you want)My lodger and training partner at the time, would deliberately target aquantances, who we knew thought they were fit, strong etc.Typically and predictably they would mock the idea that a workout that lasted less than 10 minutes, could be demanding,and productive.We would cordially invite them for a visit to become "aquanted" with what a short intense workout is like.Those that applied themselves, and responded to instructions being barked at them(not all did) left amazed at how they felt.Many had trouble leaving the gym after, and a few puked up.A few returned many times, as they found the workouts addictive and couldnt "go back"to lesser intense routines.Workouts were structured around the hardest(and most productive) movements once a week.The "key" to muscular growth is adaptive response when which viewed with a rational, logical mind cannot really be countered by anyone with more than a few working brain cells.However, Arthur Jones found that in his 50 years in the iron game,humans dont always use logical rational thought, and feel far more comfortable with emotions and traditionalism.


Do you know where the nautilus machines are now?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

james12345 said:


> Do you know where the nautilus machines are now?


2 were sold to a mate, one to a mate who has an HIT gym in Lecester.Others got sold on ebay.Still got a 1st gen BNTA (very rare) which has been restored and needs reassembling.My machines were the best of the early/later ones.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

someone needs a schematic of those old machines to start producing a few copies.

even an old machine could be re drawn and re produced.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> i dont need to prove this training works to anyone mate it works for me very well thats the main thing, i haven't just tried HIT and nothing else and im only saying it works because thats the only thing i know. i have trained six days a week religiously i did this months on end with no results ive tried many different ways and found this works the best. now if you think im lying about this then thats your opinion i havnt got any weird attachment to this kind of training it just works if done correctly.


Wan't calling you, was just saying be good to see what condition HIT has helped you achieve.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Regardless of our opinions you got to admit them Nautilus machines were years ahead of their time.

Take a peek.

http://construction-decorating.com/NautilusMachinesForSale/


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Doesn't it say somewhere in 'The New High Intensity Training' something like "Numerous studies have shows that HIT is effective for muscle growth, studies have also shown multiple set training is superior for muscle growth but HIT is better simply because it takes less time"


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

essexboy said:


> 2 were sold to a mate, one to a mate who has an HIT gym in Lecester.Others got sold on ebay.Still got a 1st gen BNTA (very rare) which has been restored and needs reassembling.My machines were the best of the early/later ones.


Is that the one thats f/s on ebay?

I'm after a pullover.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I've been obsessed with Mentzer since I began lifting weights. I have trained in pretty much every routine Mike has advocated over his books/dvd's, aswell as using his principles to create my own routine. I have followed his diet advice and his philosophy.
> 
> I am a massive fan.
> 
> ...


JPaycheck, ive just checked out 'Mike Mentzaers' training and looks awsome, just soo fu****g hard...

Love to try it out, with the right guidance.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> JPaycheck, ive just checked out 'Mike Mentzaers' training and looks awsome, just soo fu****g hard...
> 
> Love to try it out, with the right guidance.


It is very painfull and very hard, but for the benefits I find it fantastic.

You should be able to get a free pdf of one or more of his books somewhere. Have a google for it and get reading. He expresses himself very well.

Any question give me a PM.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

james12345 said:


> Is that the one thats f/s on ebay?
> 
> I'm after a pullover.


Yup.


----------

